
SF’s boom in home building to slow in 2019 - jseliger
https://www.sfchronicle.com/bayarea/article/SF-s-boom-in-home-building-to-slow-in-2019-13497817.php
======
bcaulfield
So it's a vicious cycle now: when times are good, stuff is built few can
afford; when times are bad, nothing is built at all.

